# yak's milk (Himalayan) chews



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

what do people think about these chews? 




I got some as part of the Llama b-day gift... they arrived today in the mail--so far Llama is loving it and she is very picky when it comes to chews. Vlada is mostly hoarding hers.

any opinions?


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought one for Nickel and he liked it for the first 2 days and never touched it since then


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

I've given the Himalayan Chews to Chagall and he's enjoyed them, but he likes stinky bully sticks better. (I sometimes spring for the pricey unscented ones, but they seem to disappoint him!)


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

Raven L-O-V-E-S these chews. We stick one end of it into the large end of a kong so she grips the kong between her paws and gnaws, gnaws, gnaws. We've gone through two mediums and are working on a large size one now.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

jfo said:


> Raven L-O-V-E-S these chews. We stick one end of it into the large end of a kong so she grips the kong between her paws and gnaws, gnaws, gnaws. We've gone through two mediums and are working on a large size one now.


What a _great_ idea on inserting the chewie into the Kong!! Thanks for sharing it!!


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Vlada is also big on her chew now.

actually I shouldn't say "her chew" because they take turns (or rather snatch the chew when the other one gets distracted for a second) chewing on one, while the other identical chew lies there unwanted. the exact same thing happens with all other chews--they want only *one*. after they are done with it, they both go after the other.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Russell and Rufus love these as well. I find they last much longer than the bully stick. Unfortunately they also take turns ... and the little dog usually wins (of course)


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> Unfortunately they also take turns ... and the little dog usually wins (of course)


poodles are so special... *grin*


----------

